# [SOLVED] IE is not accessing the internet



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

I am running a Win7 and I am connected to a public Wi-Fi all the programs accessing the internet just fine but my IE is not connecting
I have one more laptop running WinXp connected to the same Wi-Fi and is working fine


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Click on _Tools > Internet Options > Connections _tab and see if it is using a proxy


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

No is not using proxy........... thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Lets take a peek at your network environment:

First:


Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type or copy and paste the following command: 

*ipconfig/all > 0 & notepad 0* 

and press enter.

Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus WiFi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here. For Vista and Windows 7, 8 you can use the Windows Snipping Tool


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NewBear1
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-1D-26-EB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-92-1D-26-EB
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c4f:49e5:251d:4f23%20(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.255.181.12(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 14, 2014 5:38:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 14, 2014 5:43:14 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.255.180.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.255.180.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385882770
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1A-DB-2E-B0-00-18-8B-AF-78-44
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.255.180.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-8B-AF-78-44
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.nomadisp:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

One problem with the Wi Fi inspector picture is like giving you and the world my physical/home address if their is anything in there you are looking for maybe I can pass it on to you another way?


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Maybe this will work..... thanks mike

usually connected to -35


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



inventor1949 said:


> One problem with the Wi Fi inspector picture is like giving you and the world my physical/home address if their is anything in there you are looking for maybe I can pass it on to you another way?


Admin please delete this post I provided the requires file in the ubove post 

Thanks ...mike


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

There is nothing in the reports that relates to our private information . . 

Most of the accesspoints in the Xirrus report are on the same channel ( 5 ) . . can't tell which is yours, but try setting yours to channel 1 or 11


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



Old Rich said:


> There is nothing in the reports that relates to our private information . .
> 
> Most of the accesspoints in the Xirrus report are on the same channel ( 5 ) . . can't tell which is yours, but try setting yours to channel 1 or 11


Yes the Wi-Fi I am using is on channel 5, how do i gonfiger my card to be in that channel?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Not your wifi card your router


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> Not your wifi card your router


I don't have a router I am connecting my laptop wirelessly in to a public Wi-Fi
Am I missing something


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following" and press enter


*echo > 0 & PING 10.255.180.11 >> 0 & PING 46.228.47.115 >> 0 & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert Google >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

here you go Rich this is with the goog Winxp laptop with good working IE



ECHO is on.


Pinging 10.255.180.11 with 32 bytes of data:



Request timed out.

Request timed out.

Request timed out.

Request timed out.



Ping statistics for 10.255.180.11:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),



Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=239ms TTL=52

Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=237ms TTL=52

Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=357ms TTL=52

Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=259ms TTL=52



Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 237ms, Maximum = 357ms, Average = 273ms



Pinging google.com [74.125.224.98] with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 74.125.224.98: bytes=32 time=93ms TTL=54

Reply from 74.125.224.98: bytes=32 time=80ms TTL=54

Reply from 74.125.224.98: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=54

Reply from 74.125.224.98: bytes=32 time=89ms TTL=54



Ping statistics for 74.125.224.98:

Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

Minimum = 80ms, Maximum = 97ms, Average = 89ms

Unable to resolve target system name Google.

ECHO is on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Need to run those commands on the one that cannot access the internet . . use a flash drive to transfer the results to one that does

Sorry, a typo on the first ping . . it should be to 10.255.180.1


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

And this is with the laptop in question connected

ECHO is on.

Pinging 10.255.180.11 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.255.180.11:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=1666ms TTL=51
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=1529ms TTL=51
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=1539ms TTL=51
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=1730ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1529ms, Maximum = 1730ms, Average = 1616ms

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.39] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.39: bytes=32 time=969ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.224.39: bytes=32 time=718ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.224.39: bytes=32 time=995ms TTL=55
Reply from 74.125.224.39: bytes=32 time=1159ms TTL=55

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.39:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 718ms, Maximum = 1159ms, Average = 960ms
Unable to resolve target system name Google.
ECHO is on.


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Ok i will do it again


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Here you go Rich

---------------------

ECHO is on.

Pinging 10.255.180.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=6ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.255.180.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 73ms, Average = 25ms

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=249ms TTL=52
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=237ms TTL=52
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=244ms TTL=52
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=244ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 237ms, Maximum = 249ms, Average = 243ms

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.103] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.103: bytes=32 time=118ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.224.103: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.224.103: bytes=32 time=86ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.224.103: bytes=32 time=627ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.103:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 86ms, Maximum = 627ms, Average = 233ms
Unable to resolve target system name Google.
ECHO is on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Strange that it pings google, but then cannot trace the routing . . Try changing the DNS servers to Google's open dns . . 

How to Switch to OpenDNS or Google DNS to Speed Up Web Browsing


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Grmlins in my command . . let's start over:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type or Copy and Paste the following" and press enter


*echo > 0 & PING 10.255.180.1 >> 0 & PING 46.228.47.115 >> 0 & PING google.com >> 0 & tracert Google >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0*


That can take a few minutes to complete, come back and past the result in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

All my connections work and receiving data just fine but when I lunch the IE browser nothing
---------

ECHO is on.

Pinging 10.255.180.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.255.180.1: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 10.255.180.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 30ms, Average = 13ms

Pinging 46.228.47.115 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=340ms TTL=52
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=439ms TTL=52
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=375ms TTL=52
Reply from 46.228.47.115: bytes=32 time=427ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 46.228.47.115:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 340ms, Maximum = 439ms, Average = 395ms

Pinging google.com [74.125.224.238] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.224.238: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.224.238: bytes=32 time=156ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.224.238: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=56
Reply from 74.125.224.238: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=56

Ping statistics for 74.125.224.238:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 83ms, Maximum = 192ms, Average = 133ms
Unable to resolve target system name Google.
ECHO is on.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

What firewall and other realtime protection is running?


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Microsoft security essentials
Firewall? what ever Microsoft provides with the OS
Remember if I connect with other then wireless the browser works


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Hi I know this is not quite your issue but the troubleshooting steps are very similar and might be worth following "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" error


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> Hi I know this is not quite your issue but the troubleshooting steps are very similar and might be worth following "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" error


thanks I did that no change


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Have you tried changing the home page to something else to test ? will it connect in safe mode


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> Have you tried changing the home page to something else to test ? will it connect in safe mode


I cant change the home page because when I connect to the public network a page comes up asking to click here to log in add that is where the problem is it don't redirect to my home page 
And again the problem is "not" with IE because it works fine with other connection means if I am missing or don't get something please point it out to me 

thanks ... mike


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

OK when you log in does it accept your log in credentials, for instance when you log in to TSF you usually get a welcome you last logged in or similar message.


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> OK when you log in does it accept your log in credentials, for instance when you log in to TSF you usually get a welcome you last logged in or similar message.


no log in require just click and go


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Has it worked before with IE, seems odd if it is click and go


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> Has it worked before with IE, seems odd if it is click and go


Yes


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Have you installed anything recently ie addons or some update


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> Have you installed anything recently ie addons or some update


No not with my knowledge but I remember installing or updating a software and one of this come along offerings got installed and I remember uninstalling it but what I am not completely sure.
But here is something interesting last knight I decide it to upgrade (clone) my HD to a bigger one and this morning I installed it on a identical machine and guess what this IE worked just fine. so knowing is working fine I insert it to the machine in question and the IE is not working.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

I wonder if your original drive would do the same


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> I wonder if your original drive would do the same


yes it dose thesame


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Ok I found this on another forum which might help

Copy and paste these lines in Note pad.
Code:

@Echo on
pushd\windows\system32\drivers\etc
attrib -h -s -r hosts
echo 127.0.0.1 localhost>HOSTS
attrib +r +h +s hosts
popd
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
ipconfig /flushdns
netsh winsock reset all
netsh int ip reset all
shutdown -r -t 1
del %0

Then...
Quote:
Save as flush.bat to your desktop.
Finally...

Quote:
Right click on the flush.bat file to run it as Administrator.

Your computer will reboot itself.
found here Reset LAN Solved - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

No dint work I had my doubts running the flash because the drive on another machine works (IE) so with my limited knowledge I say it mite de hardware? the driver was updated today also


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Yet you can use other browsers, have you checked the firewall and antivirus are not blocking IE


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

No I can't use other browsers they all act the same


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

AH my mistake can you ping 127.0.0.1


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

here you go this ping results are the same as the machine with the working IE

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\mg>ping 127.0.0.1

Pinging 127.0.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 127.0.0.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 127.0.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\mg>


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

That looks as if it is working,have you tried a different public wifi


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

No I have not


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Could be worth a shot if you can access another public wifi point, then perhaps the other place has some issue or is even blocking users.


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

What is puzzling to me is that I am connected to the internet , I can get and send emails my Skype works my Teamvewer works get updates and even use my trading platform but I can’t not use the browser to surf the net. Does that make sense to any one? If in the remote change I was blocked how is it possible to be connected? Than is the other aspect inserting the HD on a identical machine then the browser works. What am I missing here


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Worth a try. Sometimes we forget the simplest of things.

How to reset Internet Explorer settings


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

We are going through all possibilities and discounting nothing as a option for what is happening. lets try disabling ipv6 How to disable IPv6 or its components in Windows


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

BTW how do I do this if I am unable to get to the internet?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Are you bothering to read the links provided


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

No not working it dint change anything do I re-enable it here?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

You can if you wish, Try running your anti virus and malware scanner just to rule that out


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

This is the list of scans I did

Microsoft security found nothing
Advanced systems pro dint find anything
Malwarebytes dint find anything
CC cleaner cleaned anything


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

I am out of ideas here can't think of anything else at the moment


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



Babbzzz said:


> How to reset Internet Explorer settings


Tried this?


----------



## inventor1949 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*



joeten said:


> I am out of ideas here can't think of anything else at the moment


Well all along I been saying that it maybe a hardware problem so I decide to swap the wireless card with another unit and wala problem solved 

thanks


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

Glad everything is sorted. :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: IE is not accessing the internet*

We tested it and it showed no problem, but that is not at all a surprise odd things happen glad you have it sorted.


----------

